# New kid on the block



## Gregoryprz (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey everyone,

My name is Greg Perez and just signed up to this forum today. I'm hoping to learn a lot from everyone here. I've been lifting ever since I played football freshman year of high school, and now I'm a senior at the University of Portland. I just ordered Halo extreme stack with lean extreme yesterday and I am eager to start.

(If any IronMag administrators are looking for a new employee, let me know. I am an intelligent and hard worker, and I've always wanted to be involved in the nutritional supplement industry.)


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Gregoryprz* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Board!!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Dath (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Look forward to having you on the board.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## tedtest (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome bro, make sure to make good use of that search button,  good to have you


----------



## bushwacker (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## yetman (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome bro


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. Hello kimi. I see ur from Texas too. What part?


----------



## jeronymus (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## so1970 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------

